# Golden Blend Mineral pricing.



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

FYI....For those who use Golden Blend minerals I did some research since I purchased a 25 lb bag of it from Hoeggers. Then I found out that I can order it directly from custom milling alot cheaper even with shipping! Here is the email I received this morning. The first is my email and the second is her reply.

After doing some research on goat minerals I came accross the Golden Blend Minerals. I read a post from an online goat forum that it is able to be purchased through you at retail price. Is this correct? I now purchase it from Hoeggers and was told even with shipping it is alittle cheaper through you and it can be delivered directly to my home. Can you give me some more info on retail pricing through you and the shipping rates to 32904 Florida.
Thanks, Tori

Hi Tori,
Yes, you can order the minerals directly from us. The 20lb goat mineral is $15.50 + 16.27 shipping and the 50lb goat mineral is $27.95 + 23.94 shipping. If you decide to order you will have to call me toll free at 877-348-3048.

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

There is a huge price difference. I also called and to ship it to CT (from down south) it is 20lb 15.50 plus 18.10 shipping, and 50lb 27.95 plus 30.77 shipping. Although the shipping seems high when you compare the prices to hoegger it is between 15-25$ cheaper! Good to know for us Northern folks!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the FYI...that is great to know! I ordered DE from Custom Milling....can remember what the weight was, but huge bag for like $30 something.....I thought that was really cheap!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

oh good to know. We use that too!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys - does no one near you carry the brand who makes it? Because if they order from the manufacturer for other stuff you could save a big chunk off shipping! Like, if you have a feed store that carries Nutrena but doesn't have the goat feed for dairy does then they can order it from their supplier and wont charge you shipping. My local feed store carries SweetLix but not the mineral I use, but they just order it for me (3 bags a time) and I buy one at a time). Just an idea! Might be worth making some phone calls


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Ooo, that is great information! I love saving $$$ when I can.  Thanks!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice find!
I usually try to always have enough to buy to qualify for free shipping with Hoeggers, but clearly they still have some of the cost in their product. 
When I run out I usually get a local goat mineral until I buy a big order again, which cost's more anyway!
Thanks!!


----------



## Goat_lover (Aug 21, 2013)

They've recently bumped up the shipping cost to $28.86.....


----------

